# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Những quán cà phê đa không gian của Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Trái ngược với những quán cà phê “đi nhẹ nói khẽ”, Sài Gòn cũng khiến mọi người thỏa mãn với những quán rộng ngút ngàn, được bài trí đa không gian, đa phong cách.*

*Cà phê Sapa*


Cà phê Sapa được trang trí theo phong cách Tây Nguyên hoành tráng với rừng núi thu nhỏ, với những thảm cây xanh mát, tiếng thác róc rách, tạo nên nét thi vị và lãng mạn. Đặc biệt màu xanh của lá hòa cùng màu đỏ của bức vách đất nung tạo nên một bức tranh hài hòa, gần gũi.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Sapa, 176/1B Lê Văn Sĩ, P.10, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM._

*Cà phê Nguyên Sơ*


Với diện tích hơn 1.600 m2 cùng 2 mặt tiền hơn 50m chạy dài theo con đường Lê Văn Thịnh (Q.2) cà phê Nguyên Sơ như một hình thang cân với tâm là một hồ nước và những phiến đá tạo nên bức tranh mộc mạc nhưng sống động. Bên cạnh đó, màu xanh của những giàn dây leo, những cây Đào Tiên hoà cùng vẻ thanh bình, yên tĩnh của vùng quê, khiến Nguyên Sơ càng thanh tịnh.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Nguyên Sơ, 211 Lê Văn Thịnh, P. Cát Lái, Q. 2, TP.HCM._

*Cà phê Thuỷ Trúc*


Thuỷ Trúc tạo ấn tượng với những bụi tre to um tùm, dòng suối nhỏ uốn lượn, xa hơn nữa là chiếc cần bắc qua dòng chảy, và vòi nước phun lên bầu trời trong xanh giữa hồ. Thuỷ Trúc rộng đến nỗi, một vòng quanh quán sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy thấm mệt. Một điểm trừ duy nhất là quán khá rộng nên nhân viên sẽ thu tiền ngay khi nước được đưa ra.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Thuỷ Trúc, 212/4 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM_

*Country House*


Nói về diện tích khủng và đầu tư tốt thì không thể không nhắc đến ngôi nhà Hà Lan với những ngôi nhà trên cao, với cối xay gió, với từng phân khu rộng đến mức dung chứa đến vài đoàn phim.

_Địa chỉ: Country House, 18C Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM._

*Sen cà phê*


Những làn sương nhẹ rơi trên từng cánh sen, bức tường gạch trần mộc mạc, hàng thuỷ trúc lưa thưa bên thác nước, bên vách tường với những phiến đá sần sùi… sen gợi nhớ về không gian miền quê chân chất, thân thương và gần gũi.

_Địa chỉ: Sen Cafe, 6/1 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, P. 6, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM_

*Khúc Ban Chiều*


Một ngôi biệt thự cũ, một phong cách được thiết kế theo cảm xúc từ giai điệu Serenata thiết tha, khung cửa sổ rộng mở, bức tường rêu, bụi chuối, khóm tre… khiến Khúc ban chiều càng hoang sơ, cổ kính.

_Địa chỉ: Khúc Ban Chiều, 6D Ngô Thời Nhiệm, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM_

*Cõi riêng*


Một ngôi nhà một trệt một lầu vuông vắn, tông màu trắng nhẹ nhàng, tinh khôi như lạc điệu trên nền sân rộng màu xám song lại duyên dáng với hàng trúc lưa thưa, hồ nước trắng tinh hoa sung trắng… khiến mọi người có cảm giác thân quen như đang ngồi trước mái hiên nhà mình, thả những lo âu, mệt nhọc, buồn phiền theo nắng.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Cõi Riêng, 334A Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển. Q.Tân Bình, TP.HCM_

*Ký Ức*


Một con đường hun hút dưới bụi tre um tùm, ngọn thác nhỏ bên gốc cổ thụ, khoảng sân gạch tàu rêu phong hay mái nhà được trổ để thưởng trăng vào dịp rằm, chiếc lu, con đò nhỏ… để khách thả lỏng trên ghế, trong tiếng nhạc, sống lại những nỗi niềm rất ký ức.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Ký Ức, 14 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, P.12, Q.10, TP. HCM._

*Thềm Xưa*


Một con đường ngan ngát những chậu hoa đỏ, bức tường rêu đất nung chân chất, tiếng thác nước thì thầm cùng nét duyên của những chậu hoa hường bé xinh trên bậc cửa sổ, cái lãng mạn của những ly nến… hoà trong những tình khúc Ngô Thuỳ Miên mang đến chút lắng động và hoài cổ.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Thềm Xưa, 371D1 Nguyễn Cảnh Chân, P. Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q. 1, TP.HCM_

*Solar Cafe*


Từ một thoáng cao trên phần gác, đến góc nhỏ trên tường, đâu đâu cũng thấy màu xanh mát rượi của những chậu kiểng cùng cái màu trắng ngà ngọc của hoa sứ… tạo nên một Solar mát mẻ và gần gũi.

_Địa chỉ: Solar Café, 14A-B1 Hoa Đào, P.2, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM._



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## ngocduc20185

Địa chỉ: Solar Café, 14A-B1 Hoa Đào, P.2, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM.

----------


## sacpin

quán này mà chụp ảnh cưới thì đẹp thật

----------


## Alyaj

Cách bài trí đúng là rất đẹp

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Phong phú thật đó 
Mỗi lần đi uống nên đến 1 quán khác nhau cho thú vị

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mỗi quán là 1 phong cách

----------


## Woona

Mình thấy có quán hợp vs mùa hè, có quán hớp với mùa đông ^^

----------


## lunas2

không gian tuyệt vời

----------

